# batch-Datei fürs Kopieren von Dateien



## msmopic (27. Februar 2005)

Problem:
Wenn ich mit meiner Digicam Fotos mache, werden die jpg-Dateien jedesmal in einem neuen Ordner gespeichert, wenn ich die Digicam davor ausgeschaltet habe. D.h. ich hab sehr viele Ordner, wenn ich die Bilder auf den Rechner ziehe und in jedem Ordner befinden sich eine Hand voll Fotos. Ich möchte mir nun eine batch-Datei zulegen, die mir die Arbeit erspart, in jeden Ordner reinzugehen und die Fotos manuell in einen einzigen Ordner zu kopieren. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Februar 2005)

Ne Batch-Datei hab ich nicht... aber warum lässt du dir über die Suchfunktion des Rechners nicht alle Dateien in diesen Ordnern anzeigen...
alle markieren>
ausschneiden>
in anderen Ordner einfügen

das dürfte nich länger als 10sek dauern.


----------



## msmopic (28. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Du hast natürlich Recht. Ich könnte das Problem so angehen. Aber trotzdem würde mich interessieren, wie so ein batch aussehen würde. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes einen Einfall.

Nochmal Danke
mopic


----------

